# Police Officer Jeremy Hubbard



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Jeremy Hubbard



*Cowden Police Department
Illinois*
End of Watch: Tuesday, August 10, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicle pursuit
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, August 10, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Jeremy Hubbard was killed, and a ride along was injured, when his patrol car crashed as he pursued a vehicle that had no license plates.

Officer Hubbard had chased the vehicle approximately 15 miles, into Effingham County, before his patrol car went out of control and overturned. He was ejected from the vehicle when it flipped over. He was transported to the nearest hospital where he was pronounced dead.

Officer Hubbard had served as one of the Cowden Police Department's two part-time officers for four years. He is survived by his wife and two sons.
Agency Contact Information
Cowden Police Department
Attn: Village President
P.O. Box 86
Cowden, IL 62422

Phone: (217) 783-2517

_*Please contact the Cowden Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Hubbard


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

RIP Officer Hubbard


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

